# Problem with pkg repo



## hanqianxun (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm new to FreeBSD. I'm compiling pfsense. 
When the following command is executed,i get an error:

pkg repo /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/jzsense_v2_5_0_amd64-jzSense_v2_5_0/.real_ 1640129320/
pkg: no package files have been found 
cannot create repository catalog.

pkg -v
1.17.5

ls /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/jzsense_v2_5_0_amd64-jzSense_v2_5_0/.real_ 1640129320/
.buildname              All                     logs                    meta.txz                packagesite.yaml
.jailversion            Latest                  meta.conf               packagesite.txz

When i install pkg 1.16.3 version this commond execute well.But i don't want to do this as this 1.16.3 version is different with pfsense pkg 1.17.5 version.

Can anyone help me ,thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2021)

hanqianxun said:


> I'm compiling pfsense.


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

